# .ai file



## frescoabeyta (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello! Please help me.

When I tried to open the .ai file in Adobe Illustrator 10, it displayed an error which states, "Adobe Illustrator file format is having difficulties "

What should I do for the problem?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 24, 2015)

Welcome to the Lightroom Forum.  Here users answer questions about Lightroom and Photoshop for Lightroom users.  Unless you happen to get lucky and an experienced AI user is also a LR user and participates in this Lightroom group, you probably won't get help here. 
Adobe runs forums for all of their products. you might find the help that you need at https://forums.adobe.com/community/illustrator


----------



## grey32 (Oct 26, 2015)

There may be a TMP file in the same folder, you can try renaming it to AI and see if this opens. Helped me on a couple of occasions but also has not worked in the past. If it useless, there is online service https://onlinefilerepair.com/en/illustrator-repair-online.html


----------

